# Red Texas



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon holding tank with a couple of EBJD's and I was thinking of adding a Red Texas. I've never owned a Texas Cichlid before does anyone have any information on them for me? I just don't know how aggressive they can be or territorial or anything like that let me know if anyone has owned or does own one thanks.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I wouldn't add any kind of Texas cichlid to any EBJD tank--especially not a 20g "holding tank" which is too small for even one EBJD.

Also, "Red Texas" cichlids are a hybrid between a true Texas cichlid and a Red Devil/Midas cichlid--so they tend to be on the aggressive side for a cichlid anyway. EBJD's are the opposite...they tend to be on the mellow side.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

The EBJD's are not even a inch yet that is why they are in a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

yes well, totally hold off.. Second. a red texas is the most aggresive out of the Texas due to its mixed breeding. so, id say let those dempseys grow out to at least 3 to 3.5 inches before you buy any texas cichlid. The texas is a very hearty eater and they grow way faster then EBJD's.. and a Texas that will get bigger faster will probably end up taking them all out as well.. good luck and i hope you have something bigger than a 20.. :thumb:


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

They will be going into my 90 gallon once they get big enough to defend themselves and not get eaten by anything. I've decided not to add anything and let my EBJD's grow by themselves with out any outside cichlid interference.


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

:thumb: u could get one eventually... but like i said.. the electric blues grow slow.. so after they are a good 4 5 inches.. a 2.5 3 inch texas shouldnt be much hard.. if anything itll just have to come out if a problem arises.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

oldcatfish said:


> I wouldn't add any kind of Texas cichlid to any EBJD tank--especially not a 20g "holding tank" which is too small for even one EBJD.
> 
> Also, "Red Texas" cichlids are a hybrid between a true Texas cichlid and a Red Devil/Midas cichlid--so they tend to be on the aggressive side for a cichlid anyway. EBJD's are the opposite...they tend to be on the mellow side.


i always though a Red Texas was a cross between a Texas and a King Kong Parrot, like how you would make flowerhorns. From what i know Red Devils wont give you that Vibrant Red.

Quality ones here are Also Very Expensive upwards to about $2000 a fish.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

SEAN420 said:


> :thumb: u could get one eventually... but like i said.. the electric blues grow slow.. so after they are a good 4 5 inches.. a 2.5 3 inch texas shouldnt be much hard.. if anything itll just have to come out if a problem arises.


ok thanks for the advice.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't even know they where a cross breed I'm not a big fan of hybrids like flowerhorns. I guess I like the true blood breeds better than. Is a green texas a cross breed to?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Green Texas is a name usually used for _Herichthys carpintis_, so it is not a hybrid.


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

its an actual specie.. and they are quite beautiful.. i was thinkin about a flowerhorn myself.. then i read up on them and said NO THANKS.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've read that the flowerhorns are very aggressive species


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

I know first hand,mine is 12" of pure aggression.He can only tolerate his red devil girlfriend.
Can not even add anything with him(have tried).Toughest fish I've seen so far


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Look, no matter the tank size, you do NOT put a red texas in with an EBJD. EBJD are prone to illness when young and the stress a Red Texas would inflict would be more than it can handle. Standard Jack, sure but not EBJD unless you like expensive dead fish.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've decided to leave the EBJD's alone and grow by themselves until they make it to the 90 in which they will have to put up with at least my jaguar bc he's not going anywhere the rest of the fish in the 90 will most likely be traded in


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

Well as the ebjd goes i have one bout 3in and same with a tex and there fine so far so its all how lucky or unlucky u get with behavior issues


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Still far to young to make that assumption,wait till the 8mths period and we'll see how that works out for you.


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

yeh, dont over assume yet..


----------



## jigonesome (Jan 25, 2012)

Together with the South American cichlids, the Central and North American cichlids form a group known as New World Cichlids. Almost all the Central and North American cichlids are monogamous substrate breeders. Unlike the South American cichlids, a majority of the Central and North American cichlids originates from one single lineage Ã¢â‚¬â€œ the Cichlasomine.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

jigonesome said:


> Unlike the South American cichlids, a majority of the Central and North American cichlids originates from one single lineage Ã¢â‚¬â€œ the Cichlasomine.


That is very true. All Central American cichlids (with the exception of Geophagus crassilabrus and Andinoacara coeruleopunctatus) originate from one single lineage. But the correct term is Heroine ....not Cichlasomine.

It's been almost 30 years now since Sven Kullander restricted the genus Cichlasoma to the port acaras. The type species of the genus Cichlasoma is Cichlasoma bimaculatum. Pretty much the same fish as what used to be called Aequidens portalgrensis (very, very closely related). Ichthyologists of the past, made too much significance over whether a fish had 3 anal spines, as aposed to 4 or more anal spines. Now the genera Cichlasoma, Aequidens, Andinoacara, Krobia, Laetacara, Nannacara, Bujurquina, ect., all fishes that aquarists refer to as "Acaras", belong to the tribe Cichlasomatini.


----------



## blkmjk (Apr 9, 2011)

Huh what did he just say? Total flyby here. Good stuff though.


----------

